# Upgraded my Secteur to a Roubaix today...



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

So was able to upgrade my 6mo old 2011 Secteur Comp to a brand new 2011 Roubaix Comp. The Roubaix cost me less than list of the Secteur - love it when an E-Bay "low ball" bid pays off! 

The only downside is... the new one is not red!


----------



## lactic acidosis (Jul 24, 2006)

pics?


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

lactic acidosis said:


> pics?












All I have currently is a tracking number.

:thumbsup:


----------



## mcaswell (Mar 5, 2011)

Congrats... that's a nice looking bike, assuming yours is the one that ended today at $1,800.01 (I love the white/black... my Secteur Elite has a similar color scheme).

I bought the Secteur about a month ago. I absolutely love the bike, though a small part of me does wish I would have done as the LBS salesman suggested and sprung for the Roubaix. But being new to this (I have a Crossroads and a Rockhopper), I just didn't feel comfortable dropping $2-3K on a road bike not knowing if this discipline of riding would really appeal to me (I was already stretching my $1000 budget by going for the Apex-equipped Secteur instead of the base model… glad I did, though).

I figured I'd ride it once or twice a week, maybe 10-15 miles or so. But I'm riding 30 miles almost every day, and will start to do some longer rides soon as well. Had I known I was going to enjoy it this much, I could have justified the more expensive bike. But the Secteur is great, and I'll get lots of experience and enjoyment from it (though I know it's inevitable that I'll eventually upgrade to a Roubaix, probably the Comp Rival).

--Michael


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

mcaswell said:


> I figured I'd ride it once or twice a week, maybe 10-15 miles or so. But I'm riding 30 miles almost every day, and will start to do some longer rides soon as well. Had I known I was going to enjoy it this much, I could have justified the more expensive bike. But the Secteur is great, and I'll get lots of experience and enjoyment from it (though I know it's inevitable that I'll eventually upgrade to a Roubaix, probably the Comp Rival).
> 
> --Michael


Yeah, that's what I did. Couldn't justify the Roubaix when I got back in to riding end of last summer so I went for the Secteur. Then ended up doing ~100mi a week since then, including right through the NJ winter. 

Today's ebay auction (yeah, that was me) was an impulse bid, figuring if it closed at my relatively low max bid... well then that was a sign from God!

:aureola:

Seller's pic...


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Sweet!
Love me some Roubaix!! Congrats.
(So now what do you do w/ the Secteur- ebay?)


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Nice Bike! Welcome to the Roubaix fold!


----------



## Luster (Feb 9, 2011)

Great choice... I'm riding my Roubaix daily. What a fine machine!


----------



## mcaswell (Mar 5, 2011)

Well? Delivery today, correct? How is it?

--Michael


----------



## Jerry-rigged (Jul 24, 2009)

Question for ya'll up-graders - 

Other than the Alloy / carbon frame, and the group - what is the difference between these two bikes, on the road? How do the compare in feel, ride, etc?

Geometry seems pretty much exactly the same, so they should ride the same, right? How is the carbon better?


----------



## mcaswell (Mar 5, 2011)

Carbon is said to soften the ride a bit... you still feel the big bumps in the road, of course, but vibration from a non-smooth surface is supposed to be dampened. I briefly road a Roubaix in the parking lot and couldn't detect much of a difference between it and my Secteur, but I'm not known for my ability to pick up on subtleties.

But still, everyone says CF frames ride smoother than AL, and sometime in the next few months I intend to take my local shop up on their offer to let me take a test bike out for the weekend so that I can see how it feels over the course of a normal ride (not just circling the parking lot for a few minutes).

--Michael


----------



## BlueGrassBlazer (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm looking at a Secteur too...same reasons, just can't pull the trigger on a Roubaix right now. I need a more upright ride than I have now and Secteur looks to satisfy that and fits the budget a little more gently.
I've been riding on a '97 CDale I got in '98. It was a bone shaker until I put the 25 tires on it. That alone will smooth out most any road issue with aluminum...or at least did for me. 
I mostly want to ride for fitness and maybe an occasional century or day ride but still want to crank on it when the mood hits me. No racing.
Think the Secteur will work?


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

BlueGrassBlazer said:


> Think the Secteur will work?


Can't see why it wouldn't. My Roubaix purchase fell through (don't ask - it still hurts to think about it) and I'm still loving my Secteur Comp. I do 100+ miles a week mostly 30-40mi rides, but the ocassional 60-70 as well.


----------



## carrock (Aug 10, 2009)

Luster said:


> Great choice... I'm riding my Roubaix daily. What a fine machine!


The brake hoods are at chest height!!


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

carrock said:


> The brake hoods are at chest height!!


For some...










:aureola:


----------



## Guylum Bardot (Jun 10, 2011)

So how has the trade up been lately...?


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Guylum Bardot said:


> So how has the trade up been lately...?


You missed the rest of the story! The Roubaix was damaged during shipping and went back to the seller. Still riding the Secteur Comp - great bike and Specialized's "best kept secret" in my mind!

Ray


----------



## Guylum Bardot (Jun 10, 2011)

Cool! Well not cool... Plan on testing one soon though.../


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Guylum Bardot said:


> Cool! Well not cool... Plan on testing one soon though.../


Keep in mind... the RED one is faster!










PS - I upgrades the wheels original wheels on mine to Shimano RS-80's which is a worthwhile investment on this bike. ($350 new from ebay.)


----------



## Guylum Bardot (Jun 10, 2011)

RJP Diver said:


> Keep in mind... the RED one is faster!


C'mon man I may be new to this road bike stuff but even I know red is fastest...


----------



## mcaswell (Mar 5, 2011)

RJP Diver said:


> Keep in mind... the RED one is faster!


Yeah, but the black/white/red one is _sexier!_ 










--Michael


----------

